# Low budget "crash"-prepping



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Some folks never even thought of prepping........until now. 
Having to do it suddenly, and with limited cash (due to the current economic situation), can be very daunting, and scary - when we feel the pressure to prepare for what might come after the election. Don't fret. 
Depending on your budget, aim to prep that would be good for a week or two, and if you can - even for a month.

You don't aim to do everything all at once! 
It took years for me (and others), to get the hang of it and get to where we are today as far as preparation is concerned. 
And, though I can say we're prepared - in our household, it is still far from perfect!

This thread is devoted to help with ideas on how to do a *"crash" prepping on a very low budget.*

First, stop throwing your coke, juice and water bottles in the recycle bin. Clean/sanitize them out now, and start filling them with water!
Just in case our drinking water gets compromised in a situation - you've got to have safe drinking water. Think of water for cooking, too.
So it doesn't hurt to have as much water as you possibly can.

Aiming for 2 weeks or so supply, I would start with these (as much as you can afford). 
Remember, the idea is to keep us off the streets when it isn't safe to be out there. 
Also to keep in mind that there might be disruptions in food production/deliveries and stores could get empty.

*eggs (2 dozen)
peanut butter (1 large tub)
bread* (if you can buy at least 3, put them in freezer so they will last - just make sure you use them up first whenever you buy a fresh loaf. 
First in-first out.)
Oatmeal (you might need sugar to go with it)

Canned soup
Pancake mix (complete - just add water) _note: pancakes can become substitute for breads._
Cup noodles and/or minute ramen noodles and/or Kraft Dinner
Pasta sauce
Pasta

Baby food and needs - diapers, wipes, rash ointment (if applicable)

Flu meds
your special meds

Pet food (if you have pets)

Toilet Paper


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If I had to start from scratch right now I go for the stuff below:

rice 
canned beans
cooking oil
bouillon cubes
As Charito said, refill drinking bottles. Best choice might be seltzer bottles.
Soap
Prescription meds 
Flashlight and batteries
If you're in an area that's going to have cold weather, that's a whole other consideration.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Found this recently--https://1776patriotusa.com/new-first-100-things-disappear-shtf/

I don't agree with the order if they're supposed to be in order of importance, hope the list doesn't overwhelm.

Lots of these items can be had at the Dollar store.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Organize a surprise night raid of your mormon neighbor...:vs_blush:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree with Annie's list to start with.
*On your second shopping spree: *

I would add a bottle of non-scented bleach for water purification.
Then add some canned tomatoes (or spaghetti sauce) and pasta.

Then throw in some nutrients like cans of corn, green beans and mixed vegetables.

When you can afford it, add some canned spam, chicken or tuna for an occasional meat treat, though unneeded.

On the *medical side*, pick up some canned peaches. The stress may cause your food to "back up" so to say.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

On your third shopping spree, add the heavy equipment:

*Toilet Paper Replacement:* Pump Sprayer ($15)

*Bag of cheap bars of soap.* They can be shaved and used for hands, clothes and dish washing.

Make a* rocket stove* out of concrete blocks ($5), 
Or one out of tin cans (Free).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> If I had to start from scratch right now I go for the stuff below:
> 
> rice
> canned beans
> ...


This is a good list, have every one of these covered.

Rice, 350 pounds, good for a year of consumption here.

Canned beans around 150 cans of great northern and navy beans plus 50 pounds of dried navy, this is "ready" food not LTS stuff..

Cooking oil, four gallons, have to watch expiry dates on them.

Bullion cubes, have two large club containers of 75 large soft cubes in each, just one with beef, mostly use Chinese spices.

Water, not a problem here, town water, a well and a river/lake on two sides of me, can treat with several methods if needed.

I have gallons of distilled water piled into unusable closet and under counter space, the distilled has less probability of bacterial contamination,

plus all the unwanted particles are removed in the process, it is available at Wally World for around 88 cents a gallon.

I did a Methylene blue stain on some, there was nothing in it that was not dissolved, inspection done with a 1K power lens in my microscope.

Plenty of meds for years.

Plenty of flashlights, batteries and chargers, every room has a minimum of two,

at least one is in a wall mounted charger in each room, all are Streamlights,

Kitchen has one wall mounted one right beside the door and one under the kitchen cabinets near the stove.

Winter is almost here, it was 37F overnight, a thousand gallons of heating oil is being delivered on Monday.

These are key items to have, at least start on an inventory of each item, then expand it, it won't take long to build it up.

For those with needed heating, a Big Buddy with 20# propane tanks can be a lifesaver, select one room to live in and close it off

with blankets nailed up if needed, sleeping bags and cots if needed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Start with the basics, you can't afford to do it all at once. If you have the basics covered your probably better off the 60 or 70% of the population. I would add protection as a most basic need. Without a means to protect your shit, it will be someone else shit before long.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Stay away from places like patiot supply and mountain house. you can get similar non freeze dried items (sure they won't last 30 years) canned goods anywhere from 4 to 8 times as much for the same price (from places like walmart. Getting the same from sam's club gets you even more. Plus in a pinch (like GI's used to do) you can eat them right out of the can cold.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Organize a surprise night raid of your mormon neighbor...:vs_blush:


I LOLed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Organize a surprise night raid of your mormon neighbor...:vs_blush:


What I have found there is that the majority of them do not prep. They don't have time. Things to do, places to go and things to buy. Some have told others that when things get bad, they will be coming to visit.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

What I did and still do is buy a little extra of what you normally eat and rotate it. By adding a little each time you will be surprised how soon you have enough to last quite a while.

Once I had that built up then it was on to bulk beans and rice along with freeze dried food. I've even recently learned to can. Not bad for a city boy.

Just make sure you add everyday stuff like soap, cleaning supplies, etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I LOLed.


Thank You very much for laughing!

Mrs Slippy often says; "Slippy, you think you're funny but you're SNOT!"

Cracks me up every time...:vs_laugh:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Be aware of their intro specials that are nicely discounted. I personally have never bought into these companies goods but I do take advantage of their starter packs when available as they are loss leaders to get you in. They are light weight and take up little space which is important to mariners.



Real Old Man said:


> Stay away from places like patiot supply and mountain house. you can get similar non freeze dried items (sure they won't last 30 years) canned goods anywhere from 4 to 8 times as much for the same price (from places like walmart. Getting the same from sam's club gets you even more. Plus in a pinch (like GI's used to do) you can eat them right out of the can cold.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Get down to a sporting good store, Walmart in many states, and buy a Maverick shotgun for $225 and $75 might still get you 300 rounds of bird shot. Maybe $25 more for some essential 04 / 00 bucks. It is far better than nothing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Be aware of their intro specials that are nicely discounted. I personally have never bought into these companies goods but I do take advantage of their starter packs when available as they are loss leaders to get you in. They are light weight and take up little space which is important to mariners.


When they are available the LDS store has a decent starter pack that's reasonable. That was one of the first one's I bought.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Don't be afraid of shopping the markdown or clearance sections of any store, you'd be surprised at the deals you can find. Not just grocery stores with discontinued items or dented cans (as long as the ends aren't bulging or leaking), even cans without labels are all marked down cheap as well as meat, freezer or even some dairy. 

If you do any canning or dehydrating....check produce stands or farmers markets (especially toward the end of the day) for any 'uglies' or whatever they may call it, (sometimes is also known as pig or chicken feed) but is essentially bruised or tired produce than can be had for cheap often by the box full. Just have to pick thru it, then process. 

If you have a dehydrator.....save those little bits that are leftover (depending on what it is, of course). Be sure to wash off any fats or oils, till water runs clear, then dry it. Got some tired veggies or salad or greens that aren't so appetizing, but hate to throw it out? Pick it over for any slimy or bad spots, rinse it well & dehydrate. 

Same with atleast some cooked meats. Trim off any fat and/or skin, rinse under hot water to get all the fat or oils off.....then slice & dry. 

Don't have a dehydrator??? Use your oven....turn on lowest temperature setting, put rack on highest shelf and leave the door propped open for air flow. Just be sure to check it often and turn or stir up the food. Things like spinach or thin leafy greens can dry just fine if left out on the counter spread out on a rack. Those leafies are then best ground to a powder to add to other recipes the same as you would a seasoning. It's not perfect, but it can be done. 

Hardware stores may also have a section of miscuts or bowed lumber that is also marked down or even free and can be used for many building or repair projects.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> This is a good list, have every one of these covered.
> 
> Rice, 350 pounds, good for a year of consumption here.
> 
> ...


Was at the Chinese supermarket yesterday. Picked me up a bunch of sauces. Thought of you. :tango_face_wink:



> Winter is almost here, it was 37F overnight, a thousand gallons of heating oil is being delivered on Monday.
> 
> These are key items to have, at least start on an inventory of each item, then expand it, it won't take long to build it up.
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

FWIW most marinas especially stateside are tough on live aboard boats, but I’d suspect that would change in a series crisis and undoing of society. Most marinas are gated at shore, have lots of like minded people and here is the thing. A perfectly capable 27-32 foot sailboat is probably $5-7k today and will or could take you most anywhere - even though where it is, in the marina, might just be the best place for having shelter.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This is in response to the member who sent me a private message - I can't message you back. 
It won't accept my response to you, so I'm posting it here:

I hear you. A lot of people must be on the same boat - even here, due to our massive job losses.

The only concern in the *immediate* future is the possible unrest after the election (no matter who wins). 
That's in the first week of November. So....the clock is ticking on this one.

Just concentrate right now on water and food supplies that would last you for at least 2 weeks. That's very doable in our limited cash situation. 
In STHF situation - we'll eat what's available even if it's the same thing everyday! Then, add from there when you can.

Pork and beans is a very practical idea which I forgot to mention - they're cheap, high in nutrition and can be eaten out of a can
(in case of power outage).
They can store a long time (even if you end up not having to use them). make sure you check the expiration date. 
Nissin Cup-O-Noodles is high in protein too, and they're also cheap.
You can eat oatmeal without cooking - just soak them overnight . Lots of recipes online.

*Do an inventory what's in your pantry right now* - you probably already have at least a week's supply sitting there.
Set aside what you'd need in case of SHTF, like some sugar, or some opened Uncle Ben's, pasta sauce/tomato sauce etc..,

Flu meds and antibiotic ointment to prevent infections of wounds and burns (or what you normally use in your household), if you can.

The good news is, even if there is no problem after the election, at least you already have the very basic and you're on your way to prepping for anything that could happen. You can start adding and building it up.
That's how a lot of us had started. Just buy what you'd normally use so you can rotate them as you go.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Charito:* Because this site is used as a learning toll, I need to add a comment here.

Our culture has trained us to use products by prior to their Expiration Date. This is wrong when in a starvation survival mode.

The expiration Date is set by the producer and is his opinion of best taste.
*
Canned goods are generally good for about 40 years*, except tomato products due to their acid content.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

jimcosta said:


> *Charito:* Because this site is used as a learning toll, I need to add a comment here.
> 
> Our culture has trained us to use products by prior to their Expiration Date. This is wrong when in a starvation survival mode.
> 
> ...


That's good to know! I'm wondering how temperature will affect canned goods kept in storage. I live in an area that hotter than blazes in the summer and colder than a witch's nipple in the winter. Even though I've saved some canned goods in this environment I'm cautious as to it's quality even after a year. Any ideas?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Canadian Prepper did a video the other day on 100 things you can use to prep that are available at a dollar store. Took 100 USD and bought a fair amount of basic handy stuff. The only purchase I did not agree with was the cheap cast iron fry pan he bought. It was Chinese made so it will contain toxic levels of lead.





.

If resources are limited don't get caught up in all the hype about having the best gear. You don't need a $300 pair of gortex hiking boots when you can get excellent quality jungle boots at a surplus store for a fraction of the price.

One of the most valuable pieces of info I was given years back was to take an inventory of what you have now and you may be surprised as to what you already have on hand.

Godspeed.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

jimcosta said:


> *Charito:* Because this site is used as a learning toll, I need to add a comment here.
> 
> Our culture has trained us to use products by prior to their Expiration Date. This is wrong when in a starvation survival mode.
> 
> ...


Yes. In fact, I'm eating oats dated 2017 and I couldn't even tell that it's that old.

*But, it depends. 
*
I opened a perfect-looking canned of red kidney beans only a few months past its due date, and it had lots of bubbles in it. 
I threw it away. Why risk it?
I cannot take the chance to get any poisoning - what more when we're in a SHTF situation that you can't even run to the hospital or see any doctor.

There is no need to be taking any chances these days when it comes to food poisoning - foods are not scarce. 
If we can rotate items now, why not? _ESPECIALLY_, when you're on a low budget?

*My point: if you're stocking up for survival, which would you choose to buy for the same price? 
A can of beans with expiry date of 2020......... or the same thing with an expiry date of 2024?*


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

_My point: if you're stocking up for survival, which would you choose to buy?
A can of beans with expiry date of 2020......... or the same thing with an expiry date of 2024?
_

I ain't buying anything with 2020 on it. I can't see this year end fast enough.

Godspeed.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ActionJackson said:


> Even though I've saved some canned goods in this environment I'm cautious as to it's quality even after a year. Any ideas?


I had to throw a can of red kidney beans that's only a few months past its due date because it's got lots of bubbles. 
I even opened another can for comparison - the other can was without any bubbles at all, so the bubbles weren't normal.

Unless items are on sale for a very good amount (they usually put items on sale when nearing the BBdate).......why take the risk?
If you're on *limited budget*, the more you have to spend wisely.

You're going to rely on food for survival at a time when food will be scarce, and most likely no medical help from professionals. 
The less risk, the better! You have to be, and remain as healthy as you can get in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

charito said:


> I had to throw a can of red kidney beans that's only a few months past its due date because it's got lots of bubbles.
> I even opened another can for comparison - the other can was without any bubbles at all, so the bubbles weren't normal.
> 
> Unless items are on sale for a very good amount (they usually put items on sale when nearing the BBdate).......why take the risk?
> ...


I have a feeling canned food would be best if kept in a controlled temperature like an underground cellar. I'm not sure I'd want to eat any canned foods that endured 100° temperatures in a storage unit for a full summer or 25° temps all winter. Probably not good!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Charito: * I worked in a grocery store for four years while in High School and college. I learned a lot about damaged products.

The air bubbles are caused by botulism and is a fault incurred during the canning process. Any can that bulges out is a throw away. They are very rare.
The bulging is why home canning jars have lids that are caved in a little. If the food goes bad the lid will pop up to warn its owner that it is poisonous.

Rotate immediately any dented cans as they will not last as long as an undented can. Also try to avoid pop top cans for long term storage.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

jimcosta said:


> *Charito: * I worked in a grocery store for four years while in High School and college. I learned a lot about damaged products.
> 
> The air bubbles are caused by botulism and is a fault incurred during the canning process. Any can that bulges out is a throw away. They are very rare.
> The bulging is why home canning jars have lids that are caved in a little. If the food goes bad the lid will pop up to warn its owner that it is poisonous.
> ...


There was no indication of damage on the can that I opened. No dent or bulging. I was thinking if the bubbles could've been the gas produced by the beans. That's why I just had to open another can for comparison....it had no bubbles at all.

Never, never take a chance, that's my motto here. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> *Charito:* Because this site is used as a learning toll, I need to add a comment here.
> 
> Our culture has trained us to use products by prior to their Expiration Date. This is wrong when in a starvation survival mode.
> 
> ...


I cooked a box of Rice-a-Roni, a couple of days ago, that expired in 2013. It was perfectly good. I've got SPAM that is similarly past the "good by" date. I keep an eye on them for bulging. I am not big on throwing away food.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Having done a *"crash" prep on a limited budget*, try to extend your food supplies.

*STRETCHED SCRAMBLED EGGS

Here's a simple way to stretch eggs without sacrificing flavor.

Ingredients:

6 eggs, beaten
¼ cup flour
1/3 cup water
Salt and pepper

Whisk together flour and water until smooth. Add eggs and mix well. Season with salt and pepper.

Scramble like normal, until done.

Serve with a slice of bread, or with fried potatoes.*

https://www.survivopedia.com/15-survival-recipes-from-the-great-depression/


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a low-budget preparation for what may happen after the election (which is roughly a little more than 2 weeks away).

Starting today, save bones from chicken and other roasts/cooked meats. 
Rinse well bones from meats that have been served to your family - like that fried chicken drumstix or those chicken wings. Place in freezer bag, remove air from it and freeze.

*Garbage Soup

Garbage soup helped reduce waste during the Great Depression. Each batch was different, depending on what you ate during the week.

It's a great strategy to help you get the most out of your food. There's no real recipe per se. Here's how it's made.

Keep all your vegetable scraps and bones in a container in the fridge. At the end of each week, place the ingredients in a pot. Cover with water and stir in lots of salt and pepper.

Bring to a boil, skim off any foam, and let simmer for several hours.

Strain out bones before serving.*

https://www.survivopedia.com/15-survival-recipes-from-the-great-depression/


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

If you can - make a *big batch* of *CHILI Con Carne, or family fave Home-made soups* the day before the election!
These can last for at least 5 days in the fridge. Some chili can be frozen.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a low-budget preparation for what may happen after the election (which is roughly a little more than 2 weeks away).

Starting today, cook more than enough so you can have some leftovers (good for another meal or to extend), to freeze. 
Now is the time to make a big batch of casseroles, hamburger stews, and meatloaf!

*ORGANIZE your freezer to maximize space.*

If you have extra room in your freezer,  make and freeze sandwiches:

Like, *hamburger and cheese sandwiches*. 
Remember the _"thaw and serve"_ ones we see at convenience stores? 
Coat both inside of buns with thin layer of butter or marg, to prevent any moisture from the beef to soak into the bread, 
then add the Mayonaisse. _Don't add the lettuce or tomatoes._
I would wrap them individually with plastic cling, taking out as much air as I can, and then put them in a freezer bag. Don't forget to date it.

*Frozen Beef, Chicken or Turkey Sandwich

Beef, chicken or turkey sandwichThe same basic recipe may be used for all these frozen meat sandwiches. Make extra roast beef, chicken or turkey or use leftovers of these foods for frozen sandwiches. Use the leftovers within a day or two of preparing the original food. Then add your own toppings, such as lettuce, condiments, etc. just before eating the sandwiches. Variation: Add some grated cheese to your meat/poultry mixture.

Ingredients for EACH sandwich:
(may vary with bread size and personal preference):

1/4 to 1/3 cup finely chopped cooked roast beef, chicken or turkey
2 to 3 teaspoons of a "salad dressing," such as Miracle Whip
Soft butter or margarine (do not use melted form), about 2 teaspoons
2 slices bread

Directions:

Mix beef, chicken or turkey with Miracle Whip-type salad dressing.
Spread a thin layer of soft butter or margarine to the edges of the sides of bread that will be the "insides" of the sandwich. Top one of each pair of bread slices with meat mixture; spread almost to the edges.

Follow directions in previous section: "Basic steps in assembling, freezing and thawing sandwiches."

Tuna or Salmon Salad Sandwiches

Use this basic recipe for your frozen tuna or salmon salad sandwiches. Then, just before serving the thawed sandwiches, pop in such additions as: tomato slices; pickle relish; lettuce; a slice of cheese; thin slice of your favorite onion; chopped red, green or yellow peppers or a few pepper rings; fresh basil leaves. NOTE: Check for water-packed versions of tuna or salmon prepared without added salt if you are limiting fat and/or sodium in your foods.

Ingredients for EACH sandwich:
(may vary with bread size and personal preference)

1/2 to 1/3 of a 6-ounce can of tuna or salmon, drained
2 to 3 teaspoons of a "salad dressing," such as Miracle Whip
Soft butter or margarine (do not use melted form), about 2 teaspoons
2 slices bread

Directions:

Mix tuna or salmon with Miracle Whip-type salad dressing.
Spread a thin layer of soft butter or margarine to the edges of the sides of bread that will be the "insides" of the sandwich. Top one of each pair of bread slices with tuna/salmon mixture; spread almost to the edges.
Follow directions in previous section: "Basic steps in assembling, freezing and thawing sandwiches."

*
https://food.unl.edu/fnh/freezing-sandwiches


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't know how many of you are close to a Major Oriental supermarket (like H Mart of Lotte). This time of year they usually have a sale box of vegetables (usuallyNapa Cabbage sometimes oriental turnips) for under ten dollars. https://www.lotteplaza.com/weekly-sale/ 50lbs for $8 this week see sale flyer Great for those that don't or can't grow veges. Also they usually have a wide selection of bulk rice and (I can hear the groans) a very wide selection of Ramen Noodles.

Also hundred packet boxes of Coffee (with cream and sugar already mixed in) for as low as $19 https://www.hmart.com/880103701947


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Buy whole bodied chicken as it's usually cheaper than buying the cut parts separately. Either roast/bake it for one meal, then debone the remainder. Use the bones for making soup as @charito mentioned above.

Also you can cut up the carcass into pieces for fried chicken (OR ??). Nearly all cuts are at the joints, between the bones. Even separating the breast from the back, is connected by cartilage. Just look into the body cavity to see where the ribs connect, and cut thru them. Once near the 'shoulders' there is a bone that is also part of a joint, but to find it can be kinda tricky. The hardest cut is thru the keel bone of the breast. Save the wing tips, all of the back and the neck (if included) for soup. The back and the neck does have alot of meat for such boney pieces.

Beef bones can be hard to come by, as most cuts sold are boneless. Beef shanks are good and have alot of meat. Beef rib or neck bones sold are ok to use, but don't have much meat. Some stores do sell 'soup' bones, or even 'pet' or 'dog' bones.....they are the same thing, just different label so don't be afraid of buying dog bones for your soup.

Stretching burger......mix with refried beans and/or boiled mashed potatoes as your filling and season generously. Use half for tacos one night. With the other half, on another night....spread a tablespoon or so across one end of a tortilla, top with cheese & minced onion and roll up. Continue with the rest of filling & tortillas, cheese & onion. Put all in a 13x9 baking dish, pour on some red or enchilada sauce and top with a handful more cheese and bake. 
Same can be done with the chili......have chili one night and use the leftover for enchiladas another.

Spaghetti is a well known meal stretcher.....but serve the sauce separate from the pasta. Then for a different meal, using the leftover sauce for lasagna, stuffed shells or manacotti.....or pour it over rigatoni or ziti and top with some cheese and bake.

Then of course good ole' burger SOS, over toast, taters or rice.

Indian Fry bread is easy to make (flour, salt, baking powder & water) and versatile. Makes great replacement for tortillas or corn shells for tacos (Native Tacos), smear with some honey, cinnamon/sugar, peanut butter/jam OR?? The last time I made a batch for tacos, I doubled it and froze the rest. Then one night we wanted pizza but didn't feel like making the dough and used the fry breads instead. Let's just say it was different. It wasn't bad really and did work just fine in a pinch.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

For other good ideas about stretching food, or old ways of doing things........look on youtube for 'Townsends' He does recreating life in 1700's....tools, fire, cooking, food preservation methods, taxidermy, etc.

There's also a bunch of videos about food rationing during WW2 (most in England), and one series called 'Wartime Kitchen & Gardens'. Mostly about life in general during the war & whatnot, but there's a few tidbits of good info that can be used today....if the need arose. Such as using a sulfur candle to stop apples from turning brown, when dehydrating in the oven. And how to make mayonnaise from a potato. I tried that and it wasn't too bad.

Here is Townsends channel...

https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson

Wartime kitchens doesn't really have a channel per se, but here is the episode about mayo....starts about the 16:00 mark. When I made it, I didn't press it thru a strainer, just mashed it really well with a fork.






There are other video series about wartime, the Great Depression, food rationing, etc.

Here's one of a wonderful lady (has since passed on) that grew up during the Depression, this is her recipe for Poorman's Meal. We have it every now & then and is good. There are other versions of the same, including one that my hubs loved that had creamed corn, onions, peppers, hot dog slices poured over boiled or mashed potatoes.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> For other good ideas about stretching food, or old ways of doing things........look on youtube for 'Townsends' He does recreating life in 1700's....tools, fire, cooking, food preservation methods, taxidermy, etc.
> 
> There's also a bunch of videos about food rationing during WW2 (most in England), and one series called 'Wartime Kitchen & Gardens'. Mostly about life in general during the war & whatnot, but there's a few tidbits of good info that can be used today....if the need arose. Such as using a sulfur candle to stop apples from turning brown, when dehydrating in the oven. And how to make mayonnaise from a potato. I tried that and it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


That creamed corn and hotdogs sounds yummy - sweet and salty!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

It's the season for potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn and carrots! They are cheap these days! 
And nearing US Thanksgiving Day - ham must be on sale somewhere!
If not, use hot dogs or bacon!

I'm thinking of *stick-to-your-ribs chowders!*

Here is a recipe you can tweak around to suit what you've got:

1/2 pound bacon strips, chopped (or hot dogs, or leftover ham bone, or sausage)
1 medium cup chopped onion
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped
celery, chopped (optional)
1-1/2 pounds potatoes (about 5 medium), peeled and cubed (you can use any yellow-flesh potatoes or russet or red)
1 can (14-3/4 ounces) cream-style corn (optional)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Enough water to cover potatoes
Milk (optional)
Thyme (optional)
Bay leaf (optional)
Flour/water slurry to thicken soup if not thick enough for you

In a soup pot, cook bacon over medium heat until it start to bring out its fat. Add onions and celery, cook and stir over medium-high heat until tender.
Add everything EXCEPT the milk and slurry. Cover and bring to boil, then lower to simmer. Stir occasionally to prevent sticking, cook until potatoes are nicely tender.
Add enough milk to give that creamy color, and the slurry to thicken. Keep stirring until it's thick and done.

Note: you can add sweet potatoes, corn, carrots broccoli cauliflower etc..., You can also add canned cream of mushroom in lieu of milk!
*Roast ham* can go a very long way, too. It also freezes well. Keep that bone! So many recipes online using left-over ham.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Here's one of a wonderful lady (has since passed on) that grew up during the Depression, this is her recipe for Poorman's Meal. We have it every now & then and is good. There are other versions of the same, including one that my hubs loved that had creamed corn, onions, peppers, hot dog slices poured over boiled or mashed potatoes.


It's Clara!!!

 :vs_love:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't usually keep the cookbook there. It's just for the picture









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

FYI for anyone thinking of making sandwiches ahead and freezing. Miracle Whip can be frozen with no problems, but mayonnaise cannot. I'm sure you all know that, but wanted to mention it just in case.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Organize a surprise night raid of your mormon neighbor...:vs_blush:


Risky. Very risky.

I have found that one wife with a cast iron frying pan is quite enough to keep me in line.

The thought of seven just chills me to the core...


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

One thing to watch out for, especially when new to prepping, is what I call "Prepper-Bait".

That's stuff that costs more just because it's been "optimized" for your prepping needs. 

Like tacti-kool stuff, in general. But it also applies to preps of all kinds.

For example: You can buy 5 lbs. of rice very inexpensively, right off the supermarket shelf. Or 50 lbs., depending on where you shop. Then the price per pound gets even better.

That same 5 lbs. of rice, canned--in a 100% inert nitrogen atmosphere aided and abetted by a genuine oxygen absorbing packet--and guaranteed to be shelf-stable for 25 years, will probably cost ten times as much. And it may be even more expensive per pound if you want the larger quantity.

And that's all for nothing.

Ordinary rice is shelf-stable. It will store for 25+ years in a burlap bag, or a paper sack, or a bamboo basket. Oxygen doesn't hurt it a bit. It doesn't need 100% nitrogen to say fresh.

All you need to do is keep it dry, and keep the rats out. 

So you can store it yourself in any old recycled glass jar, or large booze bottle (a fave, when I'm not using them for water), or in a re-purposed Christmas tin. (I use a lot of the big popcorn canisters they sell during the holidays.)

Those 25-year guarantees are utterly worthless because you won't be able to find the person who sold you that guarantee in 25 years. Or prove that you bought something from them. Or be able to force them to pay up while you're starving to death. And if they did pay up, you'd get money worth (in terms of buying power) about 5% of what it was the day you bought the preps.

And, guess what? You shouldn't have 25-year-old rice in 25 years, anyway. You should have 1-year-old rice because you've been using and refreshing your preps on a continuing basis since Day One.

Store what you eat, and eat what you store. (Somebody famous said that.)

So, shop wisely: Buy simple, buy cheap, buy local, and rotate your stocks.


Heh! I went to an auction once and watched people pay about ten times retail for gallon cans of dry pinto beans. Just because the label said "Survival" on it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

UncleMorgan said:


> Ordinary rice is shelf-stable. It will store for 25+ years in a burlap bag, or a paper sack, or a bamboo basket. Oxygen doesn't hurt it a bit. It doesn't need 100% nitrogen to say fresh.


That should say "white" rice. People who want brown rice (not me; that stuff is nasty) need a specially packed product, and it still won't last 25 years. I know most of the old hands know this; I'm tossing it out there for newbies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

UncleMorgan said:


> Risky. Very risky.
> 
> I have found that one wife with a cast iron frying pan is quite enough to keep me in line.
> 
> The thought of seven just chills me to the core...


 @UncleMorgan

That right there is classic humor 101! 
Great job sir!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> FYI for anyone thinking of making sandwiches ahead and freezing. Miracle Whip can be frozen with no problems, but mayonnaise cannot. I'm sure you all know that, but wanted to mention it just in case.


Did not know that. lain:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

charito said:


> That creamed corn and hotdogs sounds yummy - sweet and salty!


Soften some chopped onion & green pepper in a little hot oil, add sliced hot dogs. Heat thru. Add a dab (1 or 2 tablespoons) ketchup and 2 cans creamed corn. Mix well & heat to bubbling. Pour over boiled potatoes. Easy peasy. Recipe was from hubs Mom that had to feed 7 kids. I'm not so fond of creamed corn (it's ok, but..) and prefer the one in the video but that's personal preference.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> It's Clara!!!
> 
> :vs_love:


She is (was) so sweet and I've watched about all of her videos & made a few of her recipes too. Her and the Italian Grandma, who is still making videos. Love them both. Another one is Auntie Fee, but you'll need ear filters for all her cussing & F bombs, but she's funny and had quite a few good recipe ideas. Like frying Ramen, who'd a thunk? She's also since passed on.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Speaking of ramen.......I've done 2 versions of 'Glorified Ramen' for years


Version 1----stir fry-----Either fresh or leftover meats & veggies stir fried, using the seasoning packet for the stir fry and serve over the noodles...or add the noodles to the meat & veggies and stir fry together. 

Version 2----soup-----Prepare the ramen according to directions with the seasoning packet.....add fresh raw spinach or other greens to the bottom of your bowl, add leftover cooked meat & veggies then top with hot ramen & soup that will cook the raw greens and heat the other. Then top with sliced boiled egg.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Did not know that. lain:


It separates and becomes quite disgusting.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Cheap canned biscuits, the ones with 10 in a can are quite versatile

Mini Pizzas-----roll out flat, top with sauce, toppings & cheese

Mini Pockets----roll out flat, add filling of choice, pinch all edges together. 

Bread Sticks----roll into sticks, brush with garlic butter (or olive oil) and/or parmesan cheese 

Pull Aparts----in a round cake pan, add 1/4 to 1/3 cup melted butter, sprinkle on some cinnamon/sugar. Cut all biscuits into 4's & put in the butter mixture........can also add some chopped apples to the butter, then top with biscuits. Other fruits may work as well.....like blueberries.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Soften some chopped onion & green pepper in a little hot oil, add sliced hot dogs. Heat thru. Add a dab (1 or 2 tablespoons) ketchup and 2 cans creamed corn. Mix well & heat to bubbling. Pour over boiled potatoes. Easy peasy. Recipe was from hubs Mom that had to feed 7 kids. I'm not so fond of creamed corn (it's ok, but..) and prefer the one in the video but that's personal preference.


That is really yummy! Even without actually tasting it - I can already imagine how it will be!!!

I bet you can substitute SPAM to hotdogs, too! We need to add your post to that other thread!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> FYI for anyone thinking of making sandwiches ahead and freezing. Miracle Whip can be frozen with no problems, but mayonnaise cannot. I'm sure you all know that, but wanted to mention it just in case.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

UncleMorgan said:


> And, guess what? *You shouldn't have 25-year-old rice in 25 years, anyway.* You should have 1-year-old rice because you've been using and refreshing your preps on a continuing basis since Day One.
> 
> *Store what you eat, and eat what you store.* (Somebody famous said that.)
> 
> ...


Five-star advise!!!

There was rice I bought at WalMart (which was called Jasmine rice), and it was cheap. I ended up throwing it to the birds. 
Something was all wrong with the texture - it wasn't palatable to me! Not even as congee. 
I was thinking, it must've been really, really old rice....or something happened to it before it reached the shelves.

That served me a lesson. If I'm going to stock up on rice for long-term (maximum 2 years) - I'll be testing each and every sack or package. 
Don't want to have to realize that it's no good if the time comes, let alone wasting the storage space for it.

Like with oats, I don't repack them right away. They sit for about a month (enough time for any bugs' eggs to hatch) so I can check them out before repacking them in freezer bags with strips of towel paper for moisture-prevention. I'm eating 3 or 4 year old oats now, and I can't tell the difference that it's old.

Depending on how large your home is - treat it as you would shelvings in a store. SPACE counts! 
Qualify what you buy.

Due to my diabetes (and hubby isn't really into rice) - I'm not adding anymore to rice.
I have 4 different kinds of opened big sacks of rice here sitting in the kitchen pantry (and found repackaged rice dated 2017 in the basement) - they're still good. But I don't want to just throw them away. Food Bank won't accept them because they've been re-packaged.
Slowly feeding them to the birds.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

charito said:


> Five-star advise!!!
> 
> There was rice I bought at WalMart (which was called Jasmine rice), and it was cheap. I ended up throwing it to the birds.
> Something was all wrong with the texture - it wasn't palatable to me! Not even as congee.
> ...


I thought rice killed birds? Isn't that why its not used at wedding these days? Just add water swells up then poof .... feathers.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I thought rice killed birds? Isn't that why its not used at wedding these days? Just add water swells up then poof .... feathers.


We used to cook old rice and feed it to the chickens.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> We used to cook old rice and feed it to the chickens.


Yup already swelled up cooking first.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Don't forget family sized cans of Cream of Mushroom soup. It can turn ordinary rice into a casserole, adding in canned chicken or beef. Cook a big pot of rice, add in a large can of C of M soup, stir in your canned meat. Feed a dozen people. Good with your buckets of pasta too. Lots of great recipes with it straight from cans.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> Five-star advise!!!
> 
> There was rice I bought at WalMart (which was called Jasmine rice), and it was cheap. I ended up throwing it to the birds.
> Something was all wrong with the texture - it wasn't palatable to me! Not even as congee.
> ...


Jasmine rice is my favorite. I especially love the smell, which reminds me of popcorn. It does require less water for cooking than some other kinds of rice, a 1.5:1 cup water to rice ratio rather than the more typical 2:1. Because it's a sticky rice, it can turn into a gelatinous mess if you use too much water.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> I thought rice killed birds? Isn't that why its not used at wedding these days? Just add water swells up then poof .... feathers.


Birds eat dry rice in nature. It doesn't hurt them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> If I had to start from scratch right now I go for the stuff below:
> 
> rice
> canned beans
> ...


Same here - sort of

water of course is a must (have some good filters on hand)

Rice (White)
beans dried
flour
oatmeal
canned fruit - in syrup it prevents scurvy and it contains WATER.. you can put the juice on oatmeal

apple sauce subs for eggs in cooking so good so have some on hand..plus it lasts longer then a dozen eggs

spices... you can eat lots of rice and beans if you change up the taste


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I thought rice killed birds? Isn't that why its not used at wedding these days? Just add water swells up then poof .... feathers.


:vs_laugh:

No, not true!

It's beans!!! They swell up with gas!:tango_face_wink:
Baby birds all over the yard - levitating from the nests! hahahahaha


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> We used to cook old rice and feed it to the chickens.


I looked it up before I did - to see which is better - cooked or raw. I used to cook it too!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Jasmine rice is my favorite. I especially love the smell, which reminds me of popcorn. It does require less water for cooking than some other kinds of rice, a 1.5:1 cup water to rice ratio rather than the more typical 2:1. Because it's a sticky rice, it can turn into a gelatinous mess if you use too much water.


Before diabetes, I always cooked with jasmine rice. I can cook it using the rice cooker or stove pot - I'm so used to it.
The texture of this ones I got were nowhere sticky or gelatinous. 
They still have that firm texture and kinda like chewing on "broken rice." It's hard to explain how the texture was in your mouth.
It was weird. I checked out the packaging for BBdate - there was none.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

charito said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> No, not true!
> 
> ...


Mentos work good on seagulls? Poof!

Ok so why did they ban rice at weddings? Anybody know?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> Don't forget family sized cans of Cream of Mushroom soup. It can turn ordinary rice into a casserole, adding in canned chicken or beef. Cook a big pot of rice, add in a large can of C of M soup, stir in your canned meat. Feed a dozen people. Good with your buckets of pasta too. Lots of great recipes with it straight from cans.


Many of the cream soups are versatile for cooking. Cream of mushroom is good for 'smothered pork chops'...just put the soup & chops in the crockpot and simmer for a few hours. Chops are fall apart tender, & pour the 'soup' over some boiled potatoes. Or use it as a quicky Stroganoff, with some sliced beef and a little dill.

Cream of chicken works wonders in Chicken & Dumplings. I'm not sure that it's the 'correct' recipe, but I get some onion, garlic and celery (including leaves) started in a little butter or oil, add chicken & some carrots, a couple quarts of broth and a big can of cream of chicken soup. Simmer till veggies are tender. Make the dumpling dough & drop by the spoonful into the broth, cover & cook about 10 minutes, turn the dumplings & add some wide egg noodles & cook another 7 to 10 minutes.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Mentos work good on seagulls? Poof!
> 
> Ok so why did they ban rice at weddings? Anybody know?


Ever drop mentos into coca-cola?? It spews

I've always heard, like you, that raw rice would puff them up......cooked rice is fine.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ever drop mentos into coca-cola?? It spews
> 
> I've always heard, like you, that raw rice would puff them up......cooked rice is fine.


No, dry rice is really fine. I linked an article,a,few posts back.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> No, dry rice is really fine. I linked an article,a,few posts back.


Aaahhhh the crop, I didn't think of that...I know about chickens having crops that break down the foods they eat, but never thought of other birds having one as well. Thanks.

BUT as @hawgrider said.....what's the deal with rice? Unless it's because everyone thinks it's bad for birds & don't realize it's ok (like we did till now)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

just to clarify.. birds regurgitated food for their young so alka seltzer or rice or mentos will NOT make them explode


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Mentos work good on seagulls? Poof!
> 
> Ok so why did they ban rice at weddings? Anybody know?


I know for a fact that in some countries - like rural areas in the Philippines - free roaming chickens (and chicks), are also fed 
with uncooked rice grains.

It was a rumor that started the ban.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/against-the-grain/

And, the prohibition stayed. More likely because......



> *So why do so many wedding venues ban rice?
> 
> You may find that your church or reception hall insists that either you keep rice in small tulle and chiffon bags if you want to throw it or ban it all together. However, the reason for this has nothing to do with protecting local wildlife.
> 
> ...


https://kippure.com/why-rice-is-banned-at-weddings-its-not-what-you-think/


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Many of the cream soups are versatile for cooking. Cream of mushroom is good for 'smothered pork chops'...just put the soup & chops in the crockpot and simmer for a few hours. Chops are fall apart tender, & pour the 'soup' over some boiled potatoes. Or use it as a quicky Stroganoff, with some sliced beef and a little dill.
> 
> Cream of chicken works wonders in Chicken & Dumplings. I'm not sure that it's the 'correct' recipe, but I get some onion, garlic and celery (including leaves) started in a little butter or oil, add chicken & some carrots, a couple quarts of broth and a big can of cream of chicken soup. Simmer till veggies are tender. Make the dumpling dough & drop by the spoonful into the broth, cover & cook about 10 minutes, turn the dumplings & add some wide egg noodles & cook another 7 to 10 minutes.


Don't forget the good old fashion cream of tomato soup with grilled cheese sandwich!!! I'm dreaming of it! 
I'll have to get more of those cans.
It's been tomato season - so maybe, those cream of tomato soups (small cans) are really cheap these days.

The day before the election, if you can grab more loaves of bread to add to your stocks, go for it!
It's the season for soup and sandwiches!


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> That should say "white" rice. People who want brown rice (not me; that stuff is nasty) need a specially packed product, and it still won't last 25 years. I know most of the old hands know this; I'm tossing it out there for newbies.


For those who don't know, brown rice contains oils not found in white rice. For that reason, brown rice goes off because the oils become rancid. I seem to remember that long-term storage of white rice should include putting the container in the freezer to kill off any possible bugs or bug eggs. The amount of times that I've read have varied from a day to a month.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

When prepping up, dehydrated vegetables are an important food source and can be relatively cheap. They pack densely and can be stored for at least 25 years. 

You don't have to plant a huge garden and grow your own vegetables for dehydration. You just need the vegetables. (And a dehydrator) 

Get your fresh vegetables in bulk from the local farmer's markets, or buy them frozen from the supermarket. Better yet, buy direct from the farmer or a neighbor whenever possible. Buy in season, and store for every season.

Get a couple of dehydrators cheap from Craigslist or Facebook. If you keep two of them going strong for a week or two, you'll have more veggies than you would have ever imagined.

You can also make a a big-batch solar dehydrator very cheaply and inexpensively. All you need is a garden-style cold frame, some screens, a few 1X2 spacers, and a hairdryer.

Set the spacers out on a table. Set the screens on the spacers. Lay the sliced veggies out on the screens. Set the cold fame (just a bottomless glass-topped box) over the screens. Have a hole in the side of the box for the snout of a thrift-store hair dryer, and an adjustable vent offset from it on the far side.

Ambient air goes in, pushed by the hairdryer, moisture evaporates from the veggies in the sun, and the vapor exits thru the vent.

Works best on sunny days between 10 and 2. Use an oven thermometer to get the heat right, if necessary.

Store your DH veggies in glass or metal containers only. Rodents love dried vegetables, and will gnaw right through the side of a 5-gallon bucket to get to them.

A smart prepper never throws away a glass jar with a good lid, or a reusable tin. They can store anything from beans to bullets. 

Save the plastic bottles for water. Free containers offer almost unlimited storage. 

I prefer the large crystal whiskey bottles, myself, and empty them as quickly as possible so I can fill them up with water.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 9, 2020)

Prepping on a budget is something I've gotten very good at over the last several months. We have a decent amount of money to use for prepping, but a lot of it is going toward debt reduction and we also have 8 mouths to feed AND a lot of food restrictions for those mouths, so... I've had to cut monetary corners wherever I can. I am very thankful that we have an awesome local discount grocer in our area, which I'm aware that not everyone has access to. But do some research and see if you have anything nearby, dollar stores and Aldi can also be helpful.

Whatever I can't get at our discount store I typically price check between Amazon, Walmart and Azure Standard. Then I buy whatever is the best deal and go with that. We get most of our bulk items from Azure Standard, as they are very good quality and price. But Walmart and Amazon also have some good bulk deals; thankfully the internet makes it easy to shop around, even if you're standing in the middle of the store.

As for "crash prepping" here are some more specific tips:

*1. Pay Off Debt:* If you have it in your budget to do so, and you have secured debt (especially something like your house which you will want to live in if there's a crisis) make sure you are working on a plan to pay those off more quickly and/or make payments more manageable. Now is a really good time to refinance to bring mortgage payments down because interest rates are so low. Having a lower mortgage payment will allow you more money for preps and debt management. If you can pay extra on your principal balance each month that is essentially money in your pocket down the road. We have only owned our home for a year, but we have already paid about 10k on our loan principal because if we are in a situation where we need to move to a better location, that will give us a down payment. (Also you save money in the long run.)

Another thing we were able to do with our stimulus was to pay a couple months ahead on our mortgage. Most people don't recommend this for purely financial reasons, it doesn't save you all that much. But consider if you are in a real crisis how helpful it will be to know that you can skip your mortgage payment and still be perfectly ok. In an economic failure situation so many people will be at risk of losing their homes. That cushion is super important, in my opinion.

Paying off debt is also an easier sell than buying preps if you have a spouse that's not as on board with prepping as you. No, they don't want you to buy two months worth of food, but maybe they could see the benefit of being ahead on the mortgage or paying off a student loan to free up some monthly cash flow.

*2. Get in Debt: *Sounds contradictory, and maybe controversial, but I've heard other preppers talk about this. And if you are truly in a tight spot, it technically is an option. I'm not necessarily talking about maxing out your credit cards for preps (though I have heard people mention that...) but smart debt might be... smart. For example, we have cold winters here and our windows are fifty years old and we have a lot of big windows. If we lose our access to gas, keeping warm would be a problem. We made the decision to finance new windows, even though we normally don't go into debt for that sort of thing. But we felt it was smart in this situation. It's not a secure loan, so if we can't make payments in an economic crash, they won't come take our windows back. That makes it a safer type of debt to be in, and we will be far more prepared if we need to go without utilities for a time. Would I rather have paid upfront for them? Absolutely. Am I ok with the fact that we didn't? Yeah.

*3. Get a Job:* A lot of people have to work extra jobs/shifts to make ends meet. If you aren't already doing that, and you have a little time to spare, find something to do on the side and use that money to prep. Places will be hiring seasonally soon, and that could be the little extra you need to put away preps.

*4. Cut Back on Holidays:* Conversely, if you can't make more, save more. We are trying to find ways to spend less money this holiday season than we usually do, while still satisfying the kids' need to have some normalcy in their lives. Are you driving less because there's nowhere to go? Take that money and buy food.

*5. Save Money on Utilities: *Find creative ways to lower your utility bills by using less water, gas and electricity. Part of prepping is knowing how to survive without unlimited access to these anyway. Our family with lots of small children and kiddos with special needs has lived quite happily for extended periods without electric lighting or electronics in the evening. It saves quite a bit and is actually quite peaceful and a nice change of pace.

*6. Learn Skills:* Skills are just as valuable as preps, sometimes more. Don't have money to buy food? Learn how to forage in your local area. Don't have money to buy bartering items? Find a useful prepping skill you can learn that you can use as leverage in a survival situation. Don't have the money to stockpile toilet paper? Learn now a comfortable way to live without it. Learn how to make your own cleaning products from cheaper, simpler ingredients. Learn how to wash your clothes without electricity and with little water. Stop using your dryer and figure out how to dry clothes without it (bonus points for saving money to buy more preps!) Learn how to mend your shoes and clothes or resize them. The cool thing about learning these skills is that you can start saving money as you go by not needing all the modern conveniences that everyone else is paying for.

*7. Buy in Bulk:* and make a food rotation schedule. If you don't have extra money for groceries, fine. Don't use extra money. Go without one or two things each week (you'll have to go without a lot more if you don't prep) and use that extra to buy one of your staples in bulk for cheaper per ounce. This way, you get a better price on your preps and you can start a rotating pantry on a budget. After several grocery trips of this you will have some of your family's staples in bulk for when you need them. Not having to buy those staples can save on grocery bills down the road, freeing up even more money to add more staples to your list.

*8. Amazon Subscribe and Save:* If you want to prep non food items, I've found this is an effective way to do it. I get a little more of what I need on certain items so we never run out, and over time I get a stockpile. Not to mention, you get discounts (sometimes really nice ones) for receiving the items every month. It's nice and hands off too, so I just get my preps once a month and don't have to remember to do them.

*9. Fasting: *Seriously. Something I have learned from reading the lives of the saints is that not only is fasting spiritually beneficial, but also it is a great prepping activity. There is good science backing it up for health if done properly, and those who fast regularly can live much longer and with a much better quality of life in a starvation situation if their body is accustomed to fasting. Imagine being short on food and knowing that you and/or your spouse can easily and comfortably go two weeks without eating so that the children will have enough meals. It's a good prepping skill to have. And not only is it free, but it will save you money so you can do more preps. Caution with this one too, I'm not a doctor, do your research, start slow, don't be stupid, etc.

*10. Get Healthy: *It doesn't cost money to hydrate, exercise and not eat junk food. If you have chronic illness (as I do) there are lots of resources on healing from all kinds of illnesses. Getting off my medication was one of the best preps I did. Now I don't need to worry about not having necessary meds in an economic crash with no access.

*11. Print, Print, Print! * Information is free everywhere online now, but it might not always be. If you find a skill or recipe or other useful knowledge online that you will want access to in a grid down scenario, make a survival binder and put everything in there so you have it. Don't rely on technology to be there for you when you need it. Have additional back up sources of finding what you need. If there's a skill you might want to have but don't have time to learn now it's better to have that listed step by step in your binder for an emergency than it is to never be able to find it again when you really need it. As a "crash prepper" you want to stockpile your information as well as your preps because you have less time to learn everything well that you are going to want to know.


----------

